# Roll-around Tool Cart



## Muskt (Aug 25, 2015)

I find it a bit irritating to have to hunt around the shop or look on shelves or whatever to find a specific tool that I use nearly every day in my shop.  I purposely left quite a bit of space between my PM 12x36 and the PM 932PDF for some type of storage unit.  I was looking around for some type of cart or dolly to keep my machining tools organized.  This is the result of that search.  I found it at the local Harbor Freight over the weekend.  Contrary to normal, this thing is built pretty darn well.  The drawers slide nicely and don't have a lot of sideways slop, either.  It took about 45 minutes to assemble it.  It even has some sort of drawer liner included.   I plan to put a sheet of 1/4 inch plywood (or something similar) on the bottom shelf to allow the extra chuck, steady rest, etc to have a place to stay.  Now for the best part.  I paid $113, & I received a flyer yesterday advertising it for $109.  I do not know if the 20% coupons will work with this one or not.

http://www.harborfreight.com/580-lb-capacity-four-drawer-tool-cart-95659.html

Certainly worth checking out.
Jerry in Delaware

PS--I have been using the new shop; however, I have not finished the organizing and arranging----YET.  I'm having too much fun with the new toys.  I'll send pics when I get it ready (notice I didn't say finished--that will never happen).


----------



## mksj (Aug 25, 2015)

Often the 20% coupons do not work with their cabinets, but you do see them on sale at times, and for the price they work very well. Other than my bigger tool cabinets, I use their 18" 7 Draw units next to my mill and lathe. Holds a lot of smaller items and keeps the chips out. Since these are made as end cabinets for their larger tool chests and do not have rollers. I cut two (2x4) wood pieces that fit in the base of the cabinets and mounted some locking rollers. Works like a charm, and for me the perfect width and lots of draws. On my PM1340GT lathe, I mounting some metal frame shelving between the cabinets for all my larger chucks. The frame also stiffens the base.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 25, 2015)

That is a nice cart. I prefer the red one it is a little bigger and has more draws. But the black one is nice for the price. The coupons won't work for tool storage or carts. But you can go back and get the difference in price. All of there tool storage is of high quality. I had the complete set of the 44" and now I have the,26" 16 draw set.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Aug 26, 2015)

I have that cart (the black one) and use it for my mechanics tools.  It is a great cart.  For the price, it is a steal.  One of the best HF buys in my opinion.


----------



## compsurge (Aug 27, 2015)

That cart is well made. I used it on a high school robotics competition team I mentored for a few years in Maryland. It has withstood travel to competitions all over the country while loaded with tools.

It is on super coupon for about $100-120 typically. Money Mailer and Valpak typically have the coupons if anyone gets them in their area.


----------



## HighWall (Sep 8, 2015)

I got mine for $119 at their parking lot sale.  Nice cart.  Easily assembled and seems pretty decent.  I wish I'd gotten a second one now, but I wanted to see how it went together first.


----------



## jer (Sep 9, 2015)

I have one of both colors. I just bought one of the black ones for my brother for $100 plus tax last month. His had some minor damage but the others were in great shape when I got them. Well worth the money.


----------

